# FNA biopsy results from lab



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I had my results back in Dec told to me, but I decided to actually get the lab report. Here is the results:

_Microscopic Description: 
The prepared slides demonstrates a specimen with borderline cellularity. Numerous microphages are present. A few groups of bland-appearing follicular cells are also noted. Scattered mature lymphocytes are seen. Colloid material is not identified. The overall features would favor a benign thyroid nodule with cystic change.

Comment: 
Although the overall features would favor a benign thyroid nodule, due to the scanty nature of the specimen, a cystic neoplasm cannot be entirely excluded. If clinically suspicious, surgical excision is suggested for complete morphological evaluation._

The last 2 paragraphs came from the lab/the pathologist's comments.
So I was diagnosed with hashi's but I know most of you say the lab report has to see hurthle cells. Would they have seen those and not mentioned it? Do I still have hashi's? as a formal diagnosis? I'm confused. Then that comment got me worried, like I might actualy have to eventually have my thyroid out. should i ask for it to be removed??

my appt is Apr 6th.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> I had my results back in Dec told to me, but I decided to actually get the lab report. Here is the results:
> 
> _Microscopic Description:
> The prepared slides demonstrates a specimen with borderline cellularity. Numerous microphages are present. A few groups of bland-appearing follicular cells are also noted. Scattered mature lymphocytes are seen. Colloid material is not identified. The overall features would favor a benign thyroid nodule with cystic change.
> ...


It would appear that you do not have Hashimoto's and you see now the value of actually having the read out in your possession?

And because they did not get a good sample, they cannot exclude cancer.

Did you have Thyroglobulin Ab test run?

This explains Hashimoto's very well.

http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

And this..........

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

A definite diagnosis of benign versus malignant thyroid lesion can be confirmed only by cytologic or histologic examination of thyroid tissue.
{copied from above link}


----------

